# ENTJ; 3w2 So/Sp with a 368 Tritype



## WhenNRome (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

I figured I should do brief intro write-up as a point of reference for anyone who is wondering "About Me" if/when I start participating on this forum. So here goes nothing.

If you'd like, you can call me Rome. I have used some variation of WhenNRome as a screen name for quite some time on a wide variety of websites, but only last week did I discover Enneagram Theory. It's funny because I literally just came to the realization that my screen name is sort of an homage to my 3ness.

I'm currently single, and I live in the great plains of these United States. Also, I just recently turned 29... again. :shocked: I decided to register for this site because Enneagram Theory blew my mind! I mean, it explains why I am the way I am in ways I hadn't even been able to articulate yet (I suppose I owe that to my 'underdeveloped' Sx) Regardless, I couldn't believe how accurate it was.

As for MBTI, I have been familiar with it since undergrad, and I have previously typed as an ESTJ. (That's definitely my 6ness coming through in yielding that type.) However, I feel that my current type - ENTJ - is also my true type. It really speaks well to the 8 and 3 parts of my tritype.

Career-wise, I have an MBA and I am currently in the process of starting my own business. It's exciting, and I finally feel like I have a purpose worth pursuing. I say finally because for much of the last decade I could very accurately be described as exhibiting a great deal of unhealthy 3 traits as well as some unhealthy 6/8 traits. It was pretty bad for a long time, and pretty bad might be a bit of an understatement. For the most part, I can refer to my 20s as the lost decade.

Sorry if that's TMI... I didn't read a bunch of posts to check out if people included sob stories, haha. In all seriousness though, I was so excited about the prospect of learning about and discussing Enneagram Theory that I had to sign up for this forum.

Super excited to meet you all!

P.S. I don't know how often tritypes are stated with wings, but I have those as well so I might as well share them. My winged tritype is 3w2, 8w9, 6w5.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings WhenNRome and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum WhenNRome. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, not TMI.

Welcome!


----------



## theoreticalsweetheart (Aug 4, 2015)

youve probably been previously typed as an estj bc of ur surrounding and influences. how long ago were u typed as an estj? fortunately, i have many intuitive family members so ive always had a high intuition preference haha


----------



## WhenNRome (Aug 4, 2015)

nhash said:


> how long ago were u typed as an estj?


I was typed ESTJ as recently as grad school (about 5 years ago), but then I stepped away from MBTI and personality profiling in general. Now that I am somewhat familiar with Enneagram Theory, I can see where that typing came from.

I have never really identified with ESTJ, but rather, I've pretty much always identified as ENTJ. In fact, when I was discussing MBTI with my sister's boyfriend recently, (a conversation that brought back my interest in MBTI) ENTJ was what I said my type was. It wasn't until only later when I looked back at some old grad school papers, I realized I might have misremembered my type. 

That was when I found PerC and retook the MBTI assessment... along with an Enneagram test! This was the first time that I received the "right" type, haha. The fact is that I'm borderline on intuition/sensing, but I very much identify as ENTJ. I was able to justify ESTJ previously because there is some truth there (my 6ness).


----------



## theoreticalsweetheart (Aug 4, 2015)

the first time i took the mbti test i was 14 getting help from an esfj. i got esfp. i was young and didnt understand the differentiation of an esfp and an entj. i also assumed i was and F bc of me being female. i took the test again and got enfp but i had just started dating an enfp at the time. i was still 14. then i realized i was a T type, so i thought i was an entp. i thought i was perceiving only because i do tend to procrastinate. i recognized my love for order and schedules and lists so i was finally classified as entj. i am now 16 lol


----------



## WhenNRome (Aug 4, 2015)

nhash said:


> i am now 16 lol


I'd say you're definitely a ENTJ being on this forum at such a young age. Good for you! I've actually seen quite a few comments from female ENTJs who thought/had been told they were/should be F because they were female. I bet you will have no trouble finding many great people to talk to here.


----------



## theoreticalsweetheart (Aug 4, 2015)

WhenNRome said:


> I'd say you're definitely a ENTJ being on this forum at such a young age. Good for you! I bet you will have no trouble finding many great people to talk to here.


aw thank you, and i hope so! it was nice talking to you


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey there WhenNRome. My father is an ENTJ and my mother is an INTJ. Guess who acts like a Te user when it's more than likely inferior ? 

It's totally fine to talk about your 'sob stories', everyone does it here and we are a community that is intrigued by developing and understanding the self--that includes the ugly warts we want to pop.


----------

